# new ~



## ~Yvonne~ (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,

I've been offered 6 IUI treatments on NHS (and one IVF if IUI unsuccessful).  I know I'm very fortunate in this!  However, it's the anniversary of losing our last pregnancy tomorrow.  We've had 3 naturally conceived pregnancies but sadly all lost to miscarriages at 9 weeks.  There is hope for a successful pregnancy after a diagnosis of elevated uterine cells, but we haven't conceived since our last pregnancy and over 2 and half years of trying again now.....

All our fertility tests reveal unexplained infertility but at this stage of the game I don't feel hopeful of ever conceiving again.  If we haven't conceived in 2 and half years I can't see why IUI would work.  I'm a half-empty 'realist' who's had so much disappointment I guess I talk myself out of hope for self protection, having worked very hard to get to a place where I enjoy life and am happy despite our losses and struggle to conceive again.  Also I'm very aware that the success rate per cycle isn't good for IUI.  If NHS treatment doesn't work I think it will be adoption for us as with no guarantees of keeping a pregnancy even if we conceived I can't see us ploughing our hard earned money into the private fertility sector.  So I guess I see this as our 'last chance' to have a pregnancy. 

How do people on here feel about the success of IUI, especially before/when you started treatment?

Oh - we can start our 1st go as soon as we want. part of me wants to delay it a month, part of me thinks we should just start - what would you advise, just get on with it?  

Yvonne


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Yvonne,

Firstly I am so sorry to hear about your losses that must make ttc all the harder for you and DH.
Before I started treatment I was hopefully as I felt that IUI was the only way I would ever get pregnant, however this is obviously different for you as you have achieved a BFP naturally however this does not mean that IUI is not for you.
I had 2 IUI's that I funded myself and after those I had lost my hopefulyl apporach and felt that I wasn't going to pay for anymore treatment as it was all going to fail and we started to look into adoption. while we were looking inot adoption the hospital wrote me explaining that I could now have 3 goes on teh NHS at first I was torn as to what to do, I had put IUI behind me and I didn't know if I was strong enough to go back there but in the end I felt I had to otherwise I would be always be wondering what if, I still didn't think it was going to work and I just felt I had to have the 3 goes in order to truely lay treatment to rest and get on with the adoption process.
Well how wrong was I................ we had our First IUI on the NHS in march 2006 this time it was a medicated cycle the previous to had been 'natural' IUI's and in march 2006 we had our first BFP and not only that it as twins  
Callum and Ryan are now nearly 10 months old and I am so pleased I gave IUI another chance as it can work.
Don't give up hope give it a fighting chance you can achieve another BFP and see ti through to a healthy delivery      

As for when to start treatment that is really up to you and DH. It is no easy process and a real rollacoaster so make sure you and DH are truely ready, if thats means waiting a month then thats what you need to do 

I hope that helps

Donna xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had never had a pg in 6 years of trying. I too was unexplained but felt that there were maybe one or two factors affecting my getting pg, one was cervical mucus which I had in abundance throughout my cycle & I felt I had too much & sperm found a problem getting through it. The second was a short luteal phase, I ov normally around day 19 but AF was always less then 14 days after this.

I saw IUI as a way of getting round the mucus problem & we used cyclogest to get round the luteal phase problem. We did try cyclogest just on clomid alone but had to abandon the cycle because of a cyst but the cycle before (without cyclogest) I coul have sworn I was pg but AF came a day early.

If you are being regularly scanned so you can SEE what follicles you have & what size they are, plus a trigger shot so you KNOW ovulation will take place within 24-36 hours & you introduce the best sperm into the womb so they don't have as far to swim the theory is you maximise the chances of everything clicking at the same time. It's a wonderful theory & for lots of ladies on here is does work but it's not a given & it doesn't work for everyone. The difference with IVF is they cans SEE ferlilisation taking place & see if there are problems with sperm or eggs or both.

I really hope IUI can work for you, it's worth giving it a go. For me IUI was the end of treatment (or so I thought) & IVF was just a step too far, mind you if IUI hadn't worked I may have changed my mind.

Gill
x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, 

We havent gone down the IUI route so I can't offer much practical advice I'm afraid.  Just wanted to say hello and welcome and best of luck, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
We are waiting for the "surge" so will have our first IUI any day now - thought it might have been yesterday but it wasn't, so most likely Mon & Tue (our clinic does 2 consecutive days).  I just wanted to have a go as soon as we could as the journey so far feels so long.  We feel exactly the same as you - don't want to get hopes up and the odds are not good but...... We haven't had any previous pregnancies or anything.  What does keep my hopes up is seeing people on here who have been successful with IUI and it reminds me that it can and does happen.  All we can do is hope, what I am finding frightening is in around 3 weeks we will know.  It is a lot to get your head around.  You sound similar to us we should have 6 NHS goes but because of a waiting list we are paying at a different clinic to have our first.  I think before 6 goes I would question the treatment being right though but we can't see that far ahead yet. 

Best  of luck with it. 
Tiny


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Yvonne  
 What an awful lot to get your head around 
The descion to start now or in a months time is yours alone I'm afraid as you need to be ready in your heart & mind, would you feel happier delaying it or would you question your descion to delay and regret it  Whatever you decide FF will be here for you.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Pregnancy loss ~
CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~
CLICK HERE

IUI ~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Yvonne, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I can only concur with Dizzi's advice and to go with what your guts and your heart are telling you feels right.

Lots of luck on your journey. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *yvonne* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Yvonne - fancy seeing you here!!  Welcome back to FF hon 

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Yvonne!!! I really hope the IUI is successfully. Even though the rates arnt that high for IUI. There are plenty of women here that have conceive though it. I wish you all the luck in the world, as for when to start, its up to you, don't let anyone push you into anything. Follow you heart! 

 For you lost angel.
Take care
Love Natalie xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hi Yvonne, sorry to hear that, god you've been through a lot too.
I've had 3 IUI and gave up, they didn't work for me but properly worked for other people.
Apart from myself having PCO, they call me "unexplained"
load of  
Elisa x


----------

